# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Laptop HP Compaq CQ40-417TX Card màn hình rời - Phiêu lưu cùng Game thoả thích

## nqtmht

Dòng sản phẩm LAPTOP CHUYÊN DÙNG CHO CÁC GAME THỦ với BỘ VI XỬ LÝ MẠNH MẼ, ĐI KÈM CARD MÀN HÌNH RỜI chipset NVidia GeForce G 103M 512MB upto 1024MB...., Intel Core 2 Duo T6400 (2 x 2.00 Ghz, 800 Mhz) / 1 x 2GB DDR2, 800Mhz / 160GB SATA / LightScribe DVD-RW SMT (Double Layer) 14.1" Diagonal WXGA High-Definition BrightView Widescreen Display (1280 x 800), Mirror / NVidia GeForce G 103M (Dedicated: 512MB) ; XP : 512MB ; VISTA : 1278MB / Integrated std VGA camera; 6 cell / 2.31 Kg / FreeDOS / 1 year / China 




*Tổng quan:*​ 
*Bộ xử lí-CPU:*Intel® Core 2 Duo T6400, 2.0 GHz, 2 MB, L2 Cache
*Bo mạch-MainBoard:*Intel PM45, 800 Mhz*Bộ nhớ-RAM:*2 GB, DDR II RAM, 800 Mhz
*Ổ đĩa cứng-HDD:*160 GB SATA, 5400 rpm, ProtectSmart Protection
*Màn hình-Display:*WXGA BrightView Mirror, 14.1" inch
*Xử lí đồ họa:*Nvidia GeForce G 103M (Dedicated: 512MB)Support DirectX 10
*Ổ quang/CD-DVD:*DVD Supper Multimedia, 8x (DVD), 8x (DVD+R) • 8x (DVD-R), 8x (DVD+RW) • 8x (DVD-RW), DVD ±RW
*Webcam:*Webcam, Camera built in
*Hệ điều hành/OS:*Free Dos
*Nhóm sản phẩm:*Multimedia - Laptop giải trí đa phương tiện
*Bộ xử lí-CPU:*
*Công nghệ CPU:*Intel® Core 2 Duo T6400
*Tốc độ CPU:*2.0 GHz
*Loại CPU:*Intel® Core 2 Duo T6400 processor
*Nhà sản xuất CPU:*Intel
*Dung lượng Cache:*2 MB
*Loại bộ nhớ Cache:*L2 Cache
*Thông tin CPU:*FSB 800MHz
*Bo mạch-MainBoard:*
*Thông tin bo mạch:*Intel PM45 Express 
*Tốc độ Bus:*800 Mhz
*Hỗ trợ RAM tối đa:*Up to max 4GB
*Bộ nhớ-RAM:*
*Dung lượng RAM:*2 GB
*Công nghệ RAM:*DDR II RAM
*Tốc độ bộ nhớ:*800 Mhz
*Ổ đĩa cứng-HDD:*
*Dung lượng đĩa cứng:*160 GB
*Tốc độ quay - HDD:*5400 rpm
*Màn hình-Display:*
*Thông tin màn hình:*14.1" WXGA BrightView - Mirror
*Kích thước màn hình:*14.1" inch
*Xử lí đồ họa:*
*Thông tin đồ họa:*Nvidia GeForce G 103M (Dedicated: 512MB)
Support DirectX 10
*Dung lượng bộ nhớ:*512 MB
*Công nghệ đồ họa:* 
*Xử lí âm thanh:*
*Chuẩn âm thanh:*IDT High Definition Audio CODEC 
*Thông tin âm thanh:*Headphones, Speaker, SPDIF out, Microphone
*Ổ quang/CD-DVD:*
*Thông tin ổ dĩa quang:*DVD Supper Multimedia, 8x (DVD), 8x (DVD+R) • 8x (DVD-R), 8x (DVD+RW) • 8x (DVD-RW)
*Ổ đĩa quang:*DVD ±RW
*Tính năng mở rộng:*
*Tính năng mở rộng:*3 x USB 2.0, 1 x eSATA, 1 x VGA, 1 x Kensington lock slot, 1 x ExpressCard/34 slot, 1 x HDMI, 1 x CIR, 1 x Expansion port 3, 1 x headphone out, 1 x microphone in. 
*Giao tiếp mạng:*
*Wireless:*Broadcom 802.11b,g WLAN 
*Thông tin Wireless:*
*Thông tin moderm:*Agere Systems HDA Modem 
*Thông tin mạng:*Realtek RTL8102E Family PCI-E Ethernet NIC 
*Cổng giao tiếp:*Bluetooth 2.0 , IEEE 1394a (FireWire)
*Card Reader:*
*Card Reader:*5 in 1
*Khe đọc thẻ nhớ:*Thẻ nhớ MS PRO, Thẻ MiniSD, Thẻ MMC, Thẻ SD, Thẻ xD
*Webcam:*
*Thông tin Webcam:*Webcam
*Webcam:*Camera built in
*PIN/Battery:*
*Công nghệ sản xuất Pin:*Lithium ion 6 cell
*Thông tin Pin:*2.5 Giờ
*Hệ điều hành/OS:*
*Thông tin HĐH:*Free Dos
*Hệ điều hành cài đặt:*Free Dos
*Hỗ trợ hệ điều hành:*XP Home, XP Pro, Windows Media Center, Vista Home Basic
*Phụ kiện:*
*Thông tin phụ kiện:*Bao da
*Phụ kiện:*Adapter, Pin, Catalogue
*Phần mềm:*
*Thông tin phần mềm:* 
*Phần mềm cài đặt:*---
*Nhóm sản phẩm:*
*Product Series:*Compaq Presario
*Nhóm sản phẩm:*Multimedia - Laptop giải trí đa phương ​ 

*Sản phẩm hiện đang được trưng bày tại:*
*Phòng Trưng Bày và Bán Sản Phẩm HP*
*67-69 Cách Mạng Tháng 8, Q.1, TP.HCM*​ 
*Website hàng đầu về sản phẩm HP:* *www.hpshowroom.com.vn*​

----------

